# World's smallest piano



## Tiarhlu (Jul 6, 2009)

It's from Japan, that's all you need to know. I'm amazed that it actually works. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XgI...o-sega-toys-p-33.html&feature=player_embedded


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow you got to use tooph picks to play that


----------



## Canon (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet. Can't believe it sounds as good as it does. XD


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 7, 2009)

In order to play it you'll need to find the worlds smallest pianist.


----------



## Molotov (Jul 7, 2009)

Must...play it...arghs, I should go by RoqsWolf's suggestion before attempting to, heh.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

Finally, something accompany the world's smallest violin.


----------



## Shade Koba (Jul 9, 2009)

Now even Microfurs can be pianists! 8D

Sega is now prolly in the shop, making a piano the size of a middle-class suburban home o.o;;


----------



## kjmars63 (Jul 12, 2009)

Wait, that has to be a digital piano obviously. Sounds cool, but someone should try and make the smallest piano that has actual string on it.


----------

